# galing sakin na yan ahh...



## jakethesnake

Something related to love for sure!

galing sakin na yan ahh...wala ng kokontra...love ko talaga cya...todo na 2


----------



## 082486

i bet you have a textmate....hehehe...♥ ♥ ♥....

try...   
that/it came from me ahh...
no one will disagree (anymore)...
i really love him/her (cya:siya)...
todo: extremely/to the extreme


----------



## jakethesnake

haha - thanks!


----------



## 082486

welcome __


----------

